#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Samen werken aan de tevredenheid van Allah subhan wa ta3la

## Amanah1990

Assalaam o3laykom warahmatu Allah wabarakatoe. 

Via deze weg wil ik mijn sabaab doen. Het is niet de juiste manier. Maar je weet maar nooit. Lees het bericht goed door en reageer enkel, als jij je aangesproken voelt of iemand kent die een geschikte kandidaat zou zijn. Mijn intentie is zuiver. En hoop ook van jou in sha Allah. 

Wie ben ik? 

Een jongedame van 28 jaar geboren en getogen in Brabant. Wij zijn van Berberse afkomst. Mijn geloof is voor mij het allerbelangrijkste. Ik ben bezig met de Quraan te leren lezen en memoriseren in Sha Allah. Ik kleed mij Alhamdoulilah zoals het hoort voor een vrouw. En hecht veel waarde aan de rechten en plichten van ons geloof. Ik ben niet bezig met deze dounya en hecht er geen waarde aan. Ik ben daarnaast ook van de oude stempel! 

In het dagelijks leven ben ik vooral bezig met vrijwilligerswerk en het woord van Allah subhan wa ta3la verspreiden. De mooiste werkzaamheden die je maar kunt wensen Alhamdoulilah. Ik hoop dat mijn toekomstige partner mij hierin zal steunen. 

Men omschrijft mij als een rustige, lieve, zorgzame dame die humor heeft. Ik kan heel sarcastisch zijn en hou van zelfspot. Ik kan ook eigenwijs zijn en ben een echte doorzetter. Ik geef niet op tot ik bereikt heb wat ik wil Alhamdoulilah. 

Wat zoek ik? 

Een broeder die islam net zo hoog in het vaandel heeft zitten als ik. Tussen de 28 en 38 jaar in Sha Allah. afkomst/bekeerd maakt niet uit. Iemand die geen waarde hecht aan deze dounya en samen wil streven naar Akhira en onze woning daar wilt bouwen. Mij accepteert zoals ik ben en mij ondersteund waar nodig. Dit gebeurd uiteraard ook andersom. Iemand die van humor houdt maar ook serieus kan zijn. Iemand die de rechten en plichten binnen de islam kent en nastreeft en ook binnen een huwelijk. Je verdiend je geld uiteraard halal. 

Bijzonderheden. 

Ik heb Alhamdoulilah een visuele beperking. Maar dit belemmerd mij niet in mijn dagelijks leven. Ik woon zelfstandig en doe alles zelf. Ik zoek het liefst iemand die ook een beperking heeft. Of iemand die hiermee om kan gaan. Ik zoek niet iemand die naar het uiterlijk kijkt. Je ziet duidelijk dat ik een beperking heb Alhamdoulilah. Uiterlijk vervaagt uiteindelijk en onze daden blijven. 

Ik ben niet opzoek naar een jaren lange contact of iemand die spelletjes speelt. Stuur je een bericht met 2 zinnen dan zal ik automatisch niet reageren. Laat zien dat je serieus bent. Je kunt een persoon voorliegen. Maar Allah subhan wa ta3la niet! 

Moge Allah subhan wa ta3la ons allen een vrome partner schenken.

----------


## boumedien

Salaam walikom zuster. Ik ben een gescheiden man van 44, Berberse afkomst en heb 4 kinderen. Ik ben geboren en getogen in Nederland en sinds iets langer dan een jaar een actief praktiserende moslim hamdoulilah. Ik zoek een vrouw voor het leven vooral in de akhira. Ik heb een grote rugzak en zoek iemand die daar ook mee zal kunnen omgaan. Ik val niet in de leeftijdscategorie die je zoekt maar misschien is dat geen (groot) probleem. Mocht je incha Allah genteresseerd zijn dan kan ik ook meer vertellen om elkaar een beetje beter te leren kennen.

----------


## Shamil

Salam alaikum stuur mij een PM na het lezen van je topic ben ik uiteraard genteresseerd wa Salam

----------

